# Cruze Diesel OBDII code P22FA



## rleist (Oct 9, 2014)

Folks, new member. New 2014 Cruze Diesel, about 2 months old. Engine light on. Code reader says P22FA. I didn't see it listed in the sticky post at the top. No search hits on the internet for this with the Cruze. All I found was a generic description for most manufacturers of "NOX Sensor Performance – Slow Response High to Low (Bank 1 Sensor 1)". Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, rare code. I'd say it's off to the dealer and if they pull the same code (or others) then they can deal with it under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi rleist,

We'd like to look further into your engine light concern. We're not certified technicians and we're unable to provide technical advice, but we'd like to look into this for you. Feel free to send us a private message in reference to this thread if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pertz (Oct 11, 2014)

Have the same problem. Bought ours 2/14 and have had it in multiple times. Oxygen sensor already replaced once and now engine light is on again with code p22fa. Also have false readings for low brake fluid (which is full), messages about stabilitrac and traction control issues, yet they are fine. Outdoor temperature will be in the mid 80's but car thinks it's 40 below which shuts off the a/c. Remote start won't work. Onstar app won't start car because it thinks the keys are in the ignition, which they aren't. Dealer can't figure it out and claims gm won't let them do anything. pretty sure problem may be with the onboard computer, but no one seems willing to actually do anything about it. Starting to think itbmay be time to look into the lemon laws on this one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Pertz: Have they replaced the negative battery cable, or checked the chassis grounds yet? Also has anyone looked closely into the underhood fuse block for loose fuses, connections, or corrosion?


----------



## Pertz (Oct 11, 2014)

They haven't done much more than say they can't replicate any of the issues or tell me that GM won't pay them if they replace anything until they know what's actually wrong. Taking it in again on Monday so I'll bring it up to them. I don't have much faith in them or GM right now.


----------



## AZJay (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just had the same code come up P22FA. This is the second time in 90 days I've had a code come up. We bought ours 2/14 as well. All was good the first 8 months. Took it in for the first oil change, and 7 days later the first code appeared. First code was a P0133. Dealer replaced 2 Heated oxygen sensors, Nitrogen Oxide Sensor, and it took a week. Heading into the dealer this week again to diagnose P22FA. Loved the car the first 8 months, but now starting to regret the decision to purchase the diesel cruze.


----------

